# Royal Open Results



## wittdog (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.americanroyal.com/Default.aspx?tabid=280
Congrats to the North Coast BBQ Society you guys did well
Chicken 361
Ribs 234
Pork 93
Brisket 250
Sausage 92
Overall 246 out of 496


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

[smilie=a_bravo.gif] 
Great job amigos'


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 7, 2007)

Cant complain about that!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job guys, you did well against the best! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Congadulations Uncle Bubba.....I want to taste that pork and sausage. You kick butt with them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2007)

good job!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 8, 2007)

Update posted in the Span the Globe Section

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=11288


----------



## Unity (Oct 8, 2007)

You honor us. Good job.   

--John  8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job yall!!!!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats guys! Well done.


----------

